# Axiom champ crow hunting



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I killed many crows as a lad on the farm, and when I was farming myself. They destroyed crops and killed new born lambs. I do not regret my actions at the time. But now that I live in the city, I feed them. Crows are probably the smartest birds there are, and I really respect intelligence. So it pains me now to see one killed. But we all have to make decisions for ourselves ... I do not mean to preach at you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I see.the champ is getting a workout


----------

